# can someone give me a list of acnl wigs with pictures?



## Charcolor (Nov 5, 2015)

i found one online, but the pictures aren't working. 
it doesn't have to be a complete list, i'll add what you give me to my note-to-self up here:

i already know:

funky wig
hair bow wig
bun wig
samurai wig


----------



## Hatori (Nov 5, 2015)

You can look some up here:

http://moridb.com/

Just type in the name and you'll get a picture like this:

http://moridb.com/items/search?category=&q=Regent+&obtained=&interior=&fashion=

You can also use filters so if you're only interested in Able Sister's clothing or Gracie clothing, you can do that


----------



## Kerrilea (Nov 5, 2015)

Hatori said:


> You can look some up here:
> 
> http://moridb.com/
> 
> ...



Regent Wig!  That's what I always wear <3


----------



## Charcolor (Nov 5, 2015)

thanks! sorry if this was a waste of time!


----------

